# Happy October - Free Download of Halloween Haunt Soundtrackk song now on Soundcloud



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Hi Everyone
to celebrate the arrival of October we are giving away a free track from our new album!

Simply click here to download it! https://soundcloud.com/sam-haynes-halloween/free-halloween-music-download-edge-of-night-halloween2016-spoundtrack

Please share and thanks to everyone on here for your support, we really appreciate it!!

We have a special offer on our Bandcamp page - get 50% off ALL Halloween music which is a really good offer if you want to pick up some of our back catalogue! Go to www.samhaynes1.bandcamp.com and enter code PUMPKIN at checkout!









Listen to and buy our new Halloween 2016 CD now!

Visit http://musicforhalloween.co.uk/
Bandcamp (Special offer) www.samhaynes1.bandcamp.com
ITUNES https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/something-wicked-sounds-horror/id1152828523
AMAZON https://www.amazon.com/Something-Wicked-Sounds-Horror-Halloween/dp/B01LZFTFIX/ref=zg_bs_tab_pd_bsnr_3
ITUNES https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/incredible-dark-carnival-halloween/id985899010

'It's hard to find a better soundtrack to your haunted attraction, home haunt, yard display, or just to put on and enjoy the season with. I put Sam Haynes releases up there high on the list with such greats as Midnight Syndicate and Shadow's Symphony.' - Frightconnection 5/5

'a John Carpenter’s Halloween homage with a funky twist; an eclectic mix that showcases the spooky fun to be had with this album.
This album has packed with a demonic electronic vibe that will appeal to any rave from beyond the grave' - DoctorNecrotic 9/10


----------



## ZEST (Oct 18, 2010)

Awesome scary good! Thanks for the free music to haunt my ambiance on Halloween with! https://soundcloud.com/sam-haynes-halloween/free-halloween-music-download-edge-of-night-halloween2016-spoundtrack Hope you have a Happy Halloween!


----------

